# Buying from Chicago Music Exchange - any experiences with shipping to Canada?



## Guitarzan5150 (Feb 6, 2020)

I've done a bunch of searching and contacted them directly (through reverb) to try and get as much info as possible. I'm interested in finding out about shipping costs. I've read varying info regarding brokerage and wether it's charged is dependent on what type of shipping is selected. Most of the info I can find is old as well, so not sure if things have changed in recent years. Has anyone here bought anything from them? I reached out to them and the answer I got was that they use UPS worldwide. I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to get screwed by UPS for brokerage charges, or if that service is the one where the brokerage is included in the shipping costs (it would be 180$ to ship from Chicago to Ottawa) If I were to buy from them, how much more can I expect to pay once it shows up? The guitar will be over $2000, so I don't want to have to pay an extra $500 to get it here.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought from them on Reverb some years ago. Shipping was great, no hassles. May have got lucky though.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Buy from them directly and pay less because there wont be the reverb fee.


----------



## Guitarzan5150 (Feb 6, 2020)

Budda said:


> Buy from them directly and pay less because there wont be the reverb fee.


Thanks for that tip. It is indeed cheaper on their site. I didn't even think of that. I also forgot that they don't own reverb anymore, so thought it would be the same regardless.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

The cheapest option via UPS will not include brokerage service. I kind of doubt they ship the more expensive UPS option just to save you the fees. I would account for a couple hundred on top of tax but it could be more for a guitar of that price range. I don’t know if this helps:

 https://www.ups.com/ca/en/shipping/zones-and-rates/customs-clearance.page


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I’ve bought from them a handful of times over the past couple years. Substantial customs and brokerage charges as to be expected with UPS.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I bought a 2013 Taylor 414ce in 2014 for $1300 Canadian and got dinged almost $300 in fees upon delivery


----------



## SingleCoil (May 13, 2021)

Any way of avoiding getting charged the tax here ? I'm looking to purchase a R8 from them


----------



## Guitarzan5150 (Feb 6, 2020)

SingleCoil said:


> Any way of avoiding getting charged the tax here ? I'm looking to purchase a R8 from them


When I reached out to them, they will only ship UPS. From my research, through USPS/Canada Post, it's a crap shoot wether they charge tax or not. Through UPS, my understanding is that they will always charge the tax. I think that's un-avoidable and understandable even, but for me anyway, the bigger concern is the extra brokerage fees associated with UPS. I think for that reason, I'm just going to avoid going with them. I'll just be waiting to see if I can find what I'm looking for within Canada. That being said, anyone have a PRS silver sky with a rosewood board that's not charging above retail?


----------



## Guitarzan5150 (Feb 6, 2020)

DC23 said:


> The cheapest option via UPS will not include brokerage service. I kind of doubt they ship the more expensive UPS option just to save you the fees. I would account for a couple hundred on top of tax but it could be more for a guitar of that price range. I don’t know if this helps:
> 
> Rates for Customs Clearance into Canada: UPS - Canada
> 
> ...


Yeah, I came across that already. Clear as mud. I understand the taxes would have to be paid, what all the other fees are and wether or not they are applicable and how much is not clear. I think I'm just going to hold off for now. If it was a super rare guitar or something, maybe you have to just bite the bullet and deal with it. I'm just looking for a used PRS silver sky that's not a maple board. One will show up on this side of the border eventually.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SingleCoil said:


> Any way of avoiding getting charged the tax here ? I'm looking to purchase a R8 from them


Buy a used one from inside Canada, privately.


----------



## SingleCoil (May 13, 2021)

Budda said:


> Buy a used one from inside Canada, privately.


easier said than done, i'm interested in their R8 CME in Kindred Burst, impossible to find one Oh Canada


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

From a watch forum I'm on...i would expect charges to be similar for gear of about that value.


----------



## SingleCoil (May 13, 2021)

I can only imagine what the charges would be for a 8k guitar


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sometimes ya gotta pay the "gotta have it" premium lol.


----------

